# Finally Taking the Plunge



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi All
After nearly 20 years of talking about and getting the now grown up kids settled and sorted we are ready to plan moving to Spain. We recently visited the Estepona through to Marbella stretch of Costa Del Sol and fell in love with it, even in the torrential rain (second week of May). I do not see too many problems as we will just sell up put the money in the bank and move out whilst looking for a new property to buy. This is the sticking point we are looking to rent a 2 bedroomed 2 bathroom (must have at least 1 bath not just 2 shower rooms) apartment. We anticipate being ready around September. I am asking for help or suggestions as to whether any body can help with property rental for around then in that area? I have contacted several estate agents and done lots of web searches but I think they (the estate agents) simply do not know yet. I do appreciate that at the moment owners are most likely concentrating on the summer rentals and so this is a bit too soon maybe.
Also has anyone transferred an emergency services pension over to Spain from the UK and if so any advice on achieving that without financial ruin would be VERY gratefully received there as well.
Many thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DEDEEZY said:


> Hi All
> 
> Also has anyone transferred an emergency services pension over to Spain from the UK and if so any advice on achieving that without financial ruin would be VERY gratefully received there as well.
> Many thanks


Have you already started taking your pension? If not, you might want to think about waiting until you have received your pension lump sum before you make the move. Final salary pension lump sums are tax free in the UK, but once you are tax resident in Spain (after spending 183 days here in one calendar year) then they are not. I have to pay a 5 figure tax bill on mine next month, but that's because I had already been living in Spain for almost 10 years when I got it. I did know that before I moved.

Once the pension is in payment it is really a choice as to whether you want your pension provider to pay the monthly pension into your Spanish bank account (check whether they make any charge for this) or to transfer it yourself. If you want to transfer it yourself the best way is to use a currency firm like Currency Fair, Transferwise or similar as you will get a much better exchange rate than using a bank and lower fees too. Currency Fair charge a flat fee of €3 per transfer no matter how much you transfer and the money is always in your Spanish account within 24 hours.


----------



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Lynn
Thanks for that I retired just over 4 years ago and took the commutation and now have the regular income which is what we will be living off of once over there. So with that in mind I think your advice about a money transfer company with better exchange rate my be the way forward.
thanks again


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

DEDEEZY said:


> Hi Lynn
> Thanks for that I retired just over 4 years ago and took the commutation and now have the regular income which is what we will be living off of once over there. So with that in mind I think your advice about a money transfer company with better exchange rate my be the way forward.
> thanks again


Sounds like your pension is similar to mine, I have mine paid into an English account, then when the exchange rate looks to be in my favour I transfer a lump sum, I use Smart Currency, they don't charge me if I transfer above 3000 GBP at a time, and their exchange rates are excellent.

Like Lynn says there are many to choose from and once they have your Spanish bank details it becomes quite easy.

Enjoy your new life


----------



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

hi Hepa
Many thanks for that, 2 positive pieces of advice so one less thing to worry about on the extensive 'things to arrange' list.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

My advice would be to arrange a holiday rental for 4 to 6 weeks and use that time to find somewhere permanent to rent. Most agents are at best, unreliable and even if they have suitable properties for you to rent, you need to be on the ground and not pressured by time constraints to accept anything not really suitable.
Holiday rentals for a month or more are cheaper than weekly rentals and there are so many on offer towards the end of the season, especially when the children have gone back to school, that you can haggle. Believe me, it will be money well spent.
Good luck with your venture!


----------



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ya
Sorry I didn't back to you sooner, we have been checking out rental options around that time. And yes I think you are 'spot on' with your suggestion it does seem to solve several issues in one go. I have to admit I am bit embarrassed I didn't think of it myself but that is why I asked for help in the first place. Thanks for the advice it is VERY much appreciated and will definitely be taken.
Regards


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We rented short term for a month in May whilst we looked for a long term rental. It worked really well as it gave us the time and breathing space to really look around and we ended up renting in a quite different area from where we started. As many posters have said, there is nothing like being on the ground, driving around - lots of 'for rent' posters. Good luck.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Well your chosen area and estimated time of arrival in Spain is exactly the same as mine so I know a few of the agent sites that you need to be looking at.

I will say that the rental market is now becoming more sparse because the properties that haven't been signed up for long term rental by now get removed and placed at much higher prices for the next 3 months as holiday lets. The rental market starts 'coming alive' again in September/October. I was monitoring it for the whole of last year so I knew what to expect.

I also know quite a few people in this area and most of them rent and a lot that own properties wished they were renting due to the fact that they are stuck in houses that they can't sell unless they take a big hit on price, but this is a common problem everywhere I guess.

I'm also selling up here in the UK but have no intention of buying for at least the first couple of years unless the market starts to move but with so many properties available, I'm not going to get caught out if the market does move so for me there is no rush.

If you need the web links for the main agents in this area then let me know and I'll post a few for you.


----------



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi St3vey
Thanks for that. Yes I know what you are saying re trying to rent through the summer when they can charge more a week as a holiday let than they can a month through the winter. So we wont be rushing to get out there before Sept'. It's also a bit re assuring that we are not the only ones doing this at this time. I know what you mean by renting for a couple of years and we will 'test the water' once we are out there with regards to long term rentals. If you could post a link to various sites that would also be handy all information is gratefully received at this time
Cheers


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Just seen your reply and of course I'll post you a few links later


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Here a few links for rentals, as discussed.

This one you can use the menu down the left to narrow down your criteria.....
Spanish Property Experts Covering Manilva, Duquesa, Sabinillas and the Malaga Province | Manilva Properties

On this one I've drawn a map of the area around Puerto Banus to show how it works. Just click Map and then define your own area to do your own map. I've also shortened the URL as it is massive.....
http://goo.gl/qFCbYY

Here is another couple that are becoming quieter now but will pick up again later.....
Long Term Rentals Properties Apartments Estepona Marbella Sotogrande Manilva
Long Term Lets Marbella to Estepona, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain - Marbella Property Management

This has properties that will also be coming onto the market.....
Long Term Rentals in Spain, Villa and Apartment Long Term Let Properties Marbella to Estepona

This is national and you can search by area. You need to identify the long term rentals from what I can see.....
Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

If I think of any others then I'll let you know but hopefully there is something new here for you!


----------



## DEDEEZY (Apr 23, 2016)

Lovely job thank you seems more tha enough to be getting on with.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

My friend has just secured a rental from September to Christmas. He does this every year in different parts of Andalucía. He always haggles and never pays the advertised price as he takes the 4 months.
It is a lovely flat with airy rooms and large terrace in the beautiful seaside town of Pedregalejo, 15 minutes from Malaga.
He is with AlquilaHomes


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> My advice would be to arrange a holiday rental for 4 to 6 weeks and use that time to find somewhere permanent to rent. Most agents are at best, unreliable and even if they have suitable properties for you to rent, you need to be on the ground and not pressured by time constraints to accept anything not really suitable.
> Holiday rentals for a month or more are cheaper than weekly rentals and there are so many on offer towards the end of the season, especially when the children have gone back to school, that you can haggle. Believe me, it will be money well spent.
> Good luck with your venture!


As Im in the search and find mode atm (online) I found this great advice, just have one little worry, is this not based on a weekly rate which would make the initial output quite high?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Dedaneen said:


> As Im in the search and find mode atm (online) I found this great advice, just have one little worry, is this not based on a weekly rate which would make the initial output quite high?


When I say the weekly rate I mean the rate quoted for 1 or 2 weeks, not for more than a month. The owners do not need to clean the place as often for one thing and they are predisposed to lowering the price as they are getting a chunk of money up front and a guaranteed let in the off season. You need to haggle and it does not matter where the rental is so long as it is in the area where you want to look and easy to get onto the major roads.


----------

